

Show HN: Mood Contest - My weekend project - MartinMoi
http://www.moodcontest.com

======
buzdruqz
The painting you use as an example is Le Désespéré by Courbet. It means the
desperate, not "the surprised". Why did you choose this painting as an
example?

~~~
MartinMoi
I was waiting for that question :) I would say that he is desperately
surprised!

------
MartinMoi
I created quickly that iOS app to try the awesome API of face.com. The result
is pretty funny.

~~~
revorad
You made an iOS app in a weekend?? I've never made one, but would love to
learn. How long did it take you to get to this speed?

~~~
MartinMoi
Yes: the iOS app and the server side in a weekend (and one day actually).

I'm doing mobile app development for now 2 years (and other programming stuff
for 5 years) so I guess that I managed to do it in a weekend thanks to my
experience.

~~~
revorad
Can I email you somewhere?

~~~
MartinMoi
You can contact me at martin.moizard@gmail.com

~~~
revorad
Thanks, just emailed you.

------
kilian
Haha, pretty funny, faster then I expected it to be as well. I think starting
with the forward facing camera (or remembering the preference) would be a good
improvement though.

What resources did you use to teach yourself this?

~~~
MartinMoi
I didn't use any particular resource, I'm teaching myself mobile dev for 2
years now, so, so far I've been reading a lot of things across the web.

